# Need a flavorful white sauce topping recipe



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone have a good white sauce topping recipe I can use for say, shrimp-crab-etc. to top fish such as flounder or Pomps? Internet search brings up bland basic stuff.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

We like a sauce I make that is equal parts:
Mayo
Ranch dressing
orange juice
parmesan cheese
with a half part of dry parsley
and a half part of dry dill weed
then sometimes a half part of ground horseradish
then blender the hell out of it
add more parmesan cheese until it is as thick as you want it to be.
warm it in microwave just before serving.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you really just ask that? Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

1). melt a tablespoon butter in a saucepan and slowly stir in 1 tablespoon flour and slightly brown to make a roux. Add S&P and slowly stir in 1/2 cup white wine and stir until thick and smooth. Throw in some chopped parsley just before spooning over fish and sprinkle some paprika on top.

or 

2). 1/2 cup mayo, 1 T crystal hot sauce, 1 and 1/2 T lemon juice, 1t black and 1t red pepper, 1 and 1/2t salt, 1T sweet relish, 1T horseradish. Just mix it all together and top crab cakes, grilled fish etc. (I add cilantro also).


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's one out of New Orleans: Trout Eugene
•Sauce:
•2 Tbs. extra-virgin olive oil
•2 Tbs. shallots, chopped
•12 medium (20-25 count) shrimp, peeled
•1/2 cup dry white wine
•3 Tbs. lemon juice, strained
•1/2 cup shrimp or crab stock
•1 stick butter
•8 oz. lump crabmeat
•6 sprigs flat-leaf Italian parsley, leaves only, chopped
•4 fillets of speckled trout, or other firm white fish about 6-8 oz. each.
•1 cup flour
•1 Tbs. salt
•1/4 tsp. black pepper
•1/2 stick butter
1. Make the sauce first. Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add the shallots and the shrimp and cook until the shrimp turn pink. Lower the heat to medium.

2. Add the wine, lemon juice, and stock, and bring to a boil. Reduce the liquid to about one-fourth the original volume, then lower the heat to as low as it will go.

3. Cut the stick of butter into pats and whisk them in to make a creamy-looking sauce. Add the crabmeat, and agitate the pan until the crabmeat is heated through. Cover the pan and turn off the heat.

4. Mix the salt and pepper into the flour. Dust the trout fillets liberally in the seasoned flour.

5. Heat the 1/2 cup of butter over medium-high heat until it shimmers. Saute the trout, two fillets at a time, until golden brown--about three minutes per side.

6. Place a trout fillet on each serving plate and top with the sauce.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm getting hungry just reading them. Planning on making a special dinner for the woman friday night with this over pompano fillets.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

*white sauce*

Two tbsp butter
two tbsp flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk

add tsp diced onion or lemon depending on the flavor you want.


----------

